# Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart



## punched (9. März 2009)

*Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn meine Finger sind bereits wundgegoogelt.

Ich hatte mir Ende letzten Jahres einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt mit folgenden Komponenten:


*CPU:* Intel Core2Quad 9550 (boxed)
*Mainboard:* MSI P45 Neo3-FR
*RAM:* 2x 2GB Corsair Dominator P8500, CL5
*Grafikkarte:* Club3D HD4870 Overclocked 1024MB
*Netzteil:* BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro 550Watt
*CPU Kühler*: Coolermaster Hyper 212
*HDD: *Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II
*OS:* Windows Vista 64


Zum Problem:

Damals lief alles Probleme für ca. 2 Wochen.
Ich nutze den Rechner hauptsächliche zum World of Warcraft zocken und Adobe After Effects / Photoshop, Musik und zum surfen.
Dann aber fing es an:
Das Bild freeze und der Ton hängt - gibt ekelhafte Tonfetzen von sich.
Vereinzelt geht das Bild auch komplett weg, oder sogar ab und zu wirds grau. (aber wirklich selten) Das passiert aber nur beim zocken. Mal nach 5min., dann aber vlt auch mal erst nach 3 Std. Dann hilft nur ein Neustart.

Ein anderes, mehr oder weniger seltsames Problem ist, dass mein PC ab und an (meist nach einem Absturz) "Anlaufprobleme" hat. Sprich: man drückt auf Power, Lüfter drehen für 5sek. , dann auf einmal geht er wieder aus. 3-4sek. warten und er startet nochmal und fährt dann ohne Probleme hoch!

Bereits versuchte Lösungen:



Temperatur checks waren alle OK!


RAM getestet mir memtest86+  - jeden Riegel einzeln - sowie im Dualchannel. Hierbei gab es ab und zu Probleme was die Erkennung der Riegel angeht. Mehrfach hatte ich das Problem das Memtest nicht die 4GB erkannt hatte sondern nur einen Riegel. Jeden Riegel dann in den Slots getestet - wurden keine Fehler gefunden.
im BIOS die Speichertimings auf Herstellerangaben eingestellt. V auf 2.1 gehoben.
BIOS Update auf 1.6
verschiedene Betriebssysteme getestet (Xp 32bit, vista 32bit, vista 64bit) - bei allen diese Probleme.
aktuellste Treiber - keine Besserungen!


Ich hoffe diese Angaben reichen um mir evlt zu helfen... bin wirklich schon schwer am verzweifeln!
vielen Dank

punched


----------



## fadade (9. März 2009)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

vllt hat sich dein PC eine "Krankheit" eingefangen...

haste schon die Kabel und Steckkarten überprüft?
wie genau fängt das Problem an; verändert sich zuerst der Ton, oder zuerst die Grafik?

2,1V für RAM sind vllt nicht nötig


----------



## punched (9. März 2009)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hi, danke für deine Antwort!

Was genau meinst du mit Krankheit? Einen Virus ? Ich hab genau gestern formatiert und direkt ein Spiel gespielt. Freeze!

Wenn so ein "Hänger" kommt, dann geschieht das Gleichzeitig : Bild und Ton freezt.

Warum sind 2,1V nicht nötig? Der Hersteller gibt es so an.


Grüße,
punched


----------



## afalfa (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo,wurde das Problem gelöst, ich hab fast das gleiche mit meinem Pc und ich komme nicht weiter.


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

hatte solchen spaß auch shconmal. glücklicherweise war bei mir das immer mit nem treiberupdate geklärt.
also einfach alles zusammensuchen und dann der reihe anch drauf alles.

zur sicherheit könnt ihr maximal noch hijackthis durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Sertrain (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Schonmal die Auslastungen der einzelnen Komponenten angeschaut?
Das ganze Benchmarken und dann mal schauen ob da schon Probleme auffallen.

Tauchen wärenddessen du spielst schon Bugs auf? Oder kommt es von jetzt auf gleich zu einem Stillstand?
Das ganze nur beim spielen?


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Der Sertrain  welcome...

Wie schaut es denn bzgl. des RAM aus? das sind ja 1150er Module wenn ich mich nicht irre - soweit ich weiß, haben einige Boards damit Probleme (mein P5Q Pro mag da auch nicht jeden).
Versuch mal die RAM auf 800MHz laufen zu lassen oder bei leicht höherer Spannung / die Latenzen einen Schritt hochzusetzen.
(Gerade da du immer mal Probleme hast, was das Erkennen angeht)

Was dieses Start - Stop - Start "Problem" angeht - das ist ein verbreiteter Bug bei den P45 Boards (Asus nennt es Feature), brauchst dir diesbezüglich also keine Sorgen machen.

mfG


----------



## afalfa (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo,bei meinem Pc hab ich alles schon dreimal ausgetauscht,zuerst hat ich alles auf Amd X2 5000 und dann X2 5600 aufgebaut Netzteil zweimal gewechselt, Board drei mal gewechselt ,Ramm  
dreimal ,Festplatte zweimal ,Grafikkarte dreimal,jetzt hab ich einen Intel Dual Core E6400, Asus Board 
ATI HD4850 4Giga Ramm ,650Watt Netzteil, und es ist egal was ich Spiele jedes Spiel bleibt hängen erst der Ton dann das Bild,ich hab schon gedacht das es was mit meiner Stromleitung zu tun hat,jetzt bin ich gerade dabei die Festplatte nochmal zu wechseln und Win 7 neu aufzuspielen, das Problem hab ich bei jedem Betriebssystem.Ich bin wirklich ratlos.
Gruß afalfa


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Ähm.. du kannst ja vorher den RAM so oft getauscht haben wie du willst, aber hast du mit deinem jetzigen Mainboard (und deiner Gesamtkonfiguration) schonmal versucht einen anderen RAM zu verwenden? Idealerweise nativen 800er RAM oder solchen, der auf der "Official Vendorlist" des Mainboards steht.

An der Stromleitung sollte es nicht liegen - da würde der PC nicht freezen, sondern gleich ausgehen.

Einfach nochmal checken.

mfG


----------



## Sertrain (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Ergänzung zu UnnerveD.

Könnte auch die GraKa sein, weil zu viel Volt auf GPU geht ... also vllt mal runtertakten und nochmal probieren.

Mich würde auch mal interessieren was du jetzt für Bauteile benutzt.

CPU: Intel Core2Quad 9550 (boxed) | Intel Dual Core E6400
Mainboard: MSI P45 Neo3-FR | Asus Board ? ... welches?
RAM: 2x 2GB Corsair Dominator P8500, CL5 | 4 GB ... welchen Ram?
Grafikkarte: Club3D HD4870 Overclocked 1024MB | ATI HD4850
Netzteil: BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro 550Watt | 650Watt Netzteil
CPU Kühler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 | Kühler war immer gleich?
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II | Und die Platte ist auch immer gleich gewesen oder welche nutzt du jetzt?
OS: Windows Vista 64 | gleich oder nen anderes?

MfG Sertrain

Sorry hab gerade gemerkt das das 2 unterschiedliche Menschen sind die das Problem haben ... hab das die ganze zeit überlesen ... aber wäre interessant zu wissen welche Bauteile jetzt im augenblick genutzt werden um die Absturzprobleme zu entfernen.


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Dafür dass es 2 Personen mit Problemen gibt, ist die Beteiligung echt mau...

Gibt es mittlerwelie neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Sertrain (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Vllt haben sie es ja mit "Do it yourself" und Sonja Kraus geschafft? ... aber ein kleines Feedback wäre net schlecht


----------



## afalfa (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo,ich bin über Tag am Arbeiten aber ich hole es nach und werde hier meine Daten nachtragen,es ist jetzt ein dual core 2 E6400 auf einem Asus P5W64 WS Professional eine XFX ATI HD 4850 512 MB, Netzteil ist ein Raptoxx 650 Watt, 2 Giga Ramm ist No Name Memory Star DDR2 PC6400 und 2 Giga Swissbit auch PC6400 ( hab auch marken Ramm probiert,ging auch nicht), Betriebssystem Windows 7 Premium, Festplatte 400 Gb Hitachi, und eine 200 Gb samsung, Kühler  
ist momentan Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 PRO, ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit was anfangen,ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, ich weis hier wirklich nicht mehr weiter.
Gruß


----------



## Scypher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Das trifft sich ja das hier noch andere ähnliche Probleme haben, hatte eigentlich vor einen eigenen Thread dazu zu erstellen.

Seit ich mich vor einem 3/4 Jahr entschieden hatte mein low-end-System 4600+/6800LE@GT/2GB GeiL Ultra DDR2-800/Xilence 480W auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen habe ich regelmäßig nicht nachvollziehbare Systemabstürze. 

Aufrüstziel war (vorerst) Asus M3N78/Palit GTX260-216 Sonic/OZC StealthXStream 600W.

Zuerst bestellte ich Board und Netzteil. Damit lief die Hardware ca. einen Monat lang problemfrei mit Onboardgrafik. Nach dieser Zeit kam die GTX260 dazu. Damit begannen die Absturzprobleme in Form von Schwarzem Bildschirm + hängendem Ton, meist nur ein lautes Pfeifen, nur bei Spielen bzw. beim Abspielen sehr hoch aufgelöster Videodateien. Anfangs sporadisch, nach einer Weile nach wenigen Minuten Spielzeit. Kurioserweise allerdings nur unter DirectX (jedoch nicht im 3D Mark), unter OpenGL niemals (getestet mit WoW). Natürlich ging ich recht schnell davon aus das die Grafikkarte defekt sei. Also zurückgeschickt, Ersatz bekommen, allerdings mit dem Hinweis das an der eingeschickten Karte kein Defekt festzustellen wäre.
Das Problem bestanden mit der neuen Grafikkarte dann auch weiterhin. Um alle Komponenten auszuschließen habe ich das Internet nach Hinweisen durchsucht, das gesamte System auf den Kopf gestellt, jede Konfigurationsmöglichkeit durchprobiert, neue CPU (Athlon 64 7750) und neuen Speicher (4GB Corsair XMS2 DDr2-800) gekauft, Windows XP mehrfach neu aufgesetzt, Vista und 7RC probiert ( hier kam es auch ohne etwas zu spielen zu diesen Abstürzen), mich durch alle erdenklichen Treiber gewühlt, Prime/Memtest/3D Mark je 10+ Stunden durchlaufen lassen, Grafikkarte mit Standardtaktungen laufen lassen (werksseitig übertaktet),  bis ich am Ende bei dem Ergebnis war: Mit Onboardgrafik gibts keine Probleme, mit PciE Karte unvorhersehbare Abstürze. Nicht müde mein Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen gabs dann endgültig noch ein neues Board, um auch dieses als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Gigabyte GA-MA-770-UD3 Rev.2. Fortan gab es unter dieser Konfiguration keine Fehler mehr, alles lief reibungslos...

...bis ich auf die Idee kam das ein PhenomII x4 965BE jetzt ne super Aufrüstidee wäre.

Mittlerweile habe ich also völlig andere Komponenten als die, unter denen es ursprünglich Probleme gab. Die Grafikkarte wurde gegen eine neue ausgetauscht, CPU/Speicher/Board/sogar die HDD auch. Einzig das Netzteil ist geblieben.

Einen Tag nachdem ich den PII eingebaut hatte trat wieder ein solcher Absturz auf - schwarzer Bildschirm/Ton pfeifend hängen geblieben. Neu dazu gekommen: Grafikkartenlüfter gibt manchmal zusätzlich Volldampf, nach dem Reset gibt das Board einmalig ein langes Fehlerpiepsen von sich. Power Off/On, und alles geht wieder normal. Nach längerer Beobachtung kann ich sagen das so etwas nach mehrstündiger Rechnerlaufzeit auftritt, egal ob im Spiel oder nicht. Zusätzlich verhält sich der Grafikkartenlüfter neuerdings "exzentrisch". Es kommt vor das er plötzlich auf 100% aufdreht, mal aufs Minimum wechselt, oder auch mal bei irgendeiner Geschwindigkeit hängen bleibt und sich weder selbst runterregelt noch regelbar ist, oder aber "verkehrt herum" funktioniert, das heißt bei 100% läuft er mit minimalem Tempo, bei 0% mit maximalem. 

Wie man sich sicher vorstellen kann habe ich dauerhaft Temperaturanzeigen zur Überwachung aktiv, diverse Benchmarks laufen lassen, alles ohne sichtbare Anzeichen irgendeines Defekts an irgendetwas. Solange der Rechner läuft tut er es präzise wie ein Uhrwerk. Die Temperaturen bewegen sich im Rahmen (CPU dank Boxed Kühler Idle ~30°, Last ~50°/ GPU Idle ~ 40°, Last 65 - 75°, Gehäuse vorne 2x 120mm, Seite 2x 80mm, hinten 1x 120mm). Benchmarkergebnisse liegen alle in zu erwartenden Bereichen, Performance in Spielen ebenso. Stundenlang ist alles in Ordnung, und dann plötzlich zack: Bildschirm Schwarz, Piepsen, Grafikturbine im Gehäuse dreht manchmal auf. Nach einem Neustart gehts weiter als wäre nichts gewesen.

Als mögliche Fehlerquellen sehe ich zur Zeit nur noch zwei Dinge. Da wäre zum einen das Netzteil als einziges Element das nicht gewechselt wurde. Kann diese Komponente für all die geschilderten Fehlervarianten verantwortlich sein? 
Zum Gegentesten hätte ich zur Zeit nur das Xilence 480W Gerät zur Hand. Da das Teil aber nicht gerade sonderlich Leistungsfähig ist sträube ich mich ein wenig davor damit GTX260+PII965 zu befeuern. Ich habe Horrorgeschichten von abgerauchten Rechnern gehört, keine Ahnung inwieweit sowas wirklich passieren kann wenn das Netzteil nicht genug Leistung hergibt.

Zum anderen gibts da noch eine Besonderheit meines Gehäuses. Ausrichtung des Mainboards ist im BTX Stil, sprich um 180° gedreht. Dadurch hängt die Grafikkarte über statt unter der CPU. Die aufsteigende Wärme erhitzt dadurch das PCB von unten nochmal extra. Der heraussaugende Lüfter sitzt bauartbedingt auch eher unten im Gehäuse statt wie üblich oben. Die Temperaturen liegen wie gesagt im grünen Bereich, aber als möglich erachte ich mittlerweile fast alles.

Oder war vielleicht schlussendlich doch die Grafikkarte defekt, und ich hatte einfach das Pech das auch das Austaschmodel den selben Defekt hatte?

Ich bin echt mittlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe das mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen kann. 

Thx


----------



## afalfa (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Gestern Abend hab ich die neue Festplatte eingebaut und Windows neu aufgespielt, Treiber drauf und dann 10 Minuten gespielt und wieder das selbe,heute Abend werde ich nochmal anderen Arbeitsspeicher probieren, mal sehen was wird.Wenn ich eine Lösung gefunden habe werde ich hier auf jedenfall berichten.
Gruß


----------



## Sertrain (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

@ afalfa: was hast du für ein Netzteil? ... kann es sein, das die Leistung dieses Netzteils nicht ganz dem entspricht was angegebn wird und dieses dann unter Last, also wenn du spielst etc. dann nicht mehr genügend strom liefert und die Graka aussteigt?

@ Scypher: Hast du die Temps der Teile unter Last oder zwischendurch gemessen? Und wenn du schon sagst, das das gehäuse "schlecht" konzipiert ist, denke ich schon, dass es die temp ist die das ganze zum erliegen bringt. Hast du iwas übertaktet oder anderes? Und bevor die Graka drin war ging alles ohne Abstürze?
Ich denke mal wenn der Hersteller schreibt, das es kein Defekt gab lag es wohl auch nicht daran das sie defekt war.  Lies dir nochmal die Tipps von UnnerveD und mir durch und teste alles und sag mal ob etwas heraus kam.

Grüße
Sertrain


----------



## afalfa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Ich hab gestern einen anderen Ramm probiert und die Spannung im Bios runter genommen, was direkt auffiel war das in Speedfan der AUX Wert bei 3 bis 6 grad war statt 127 grad,ich hab dann eine Stunde gespielt ohne das was abgestürzt ist,ich hoffe das es das war und ich einfach nur pech mit den anderen Riegeln hatte,ich werde am Wochenende mal länger Spielen und das mal austesten, ans Netzteil hatte ich auch schon gedacht und hatte es als erstes getauscht aber das hatte auch nichts gebracht, wenn es läuft werde ich weiter berichten.
Gruß


----------



## afalfa (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Der Ramm geht auch nicht, war wohl glück das nichts abgestürzt ist,morgen werde ich noch mal mit den Einstellungen im bios spielen, mal sehen was wird,kann doch nicht sein das ich das nicht hinbekommen,ich hab schon so viele  Rechner zusammengebaut und sie liefen alle, nur meiner will nicht,
Gruß afalfa


----------



## Scypher (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Die Temps beobachte ich unter Last. Übertaktet habe ich selbst nicht, aber wie gesagt, die Grafikkarte ist von Haus aus übertaktet (Palit GTX260 Sonic). Hatte es aber auch schon mit Standardtaktung probiert, ohne Erfolg. Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich ja sogar schon komplett ausgetauscht, trotzdem auch mit einzelnen Modulen über alle Slots getestet, Spannung leicht erhöht/verringert. Bringt alles nichts.

Und nochmal zusammenfassend:

Asus M3N78/Athlon64X2 4600+/2GB GeiL Ultra DDR2-800/*Onboardgrafik* - läuft
Asus M3N78/Athlon64X2 4600+/2GB GeiL Ultra DDR2-800/*GTX 260* - Absturz
Asus M3N78/Athlon64X2 4600+/2GB GeiL Ultra DDR2-800/*GTX 260* *Austauschkarte *- Absturz

Asus M3N78/Athlon64 7750/4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800/*Onboardgrafik* - läuft
Asus M3N78/Athlon64 7750/4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800/*GTX 260* - Absturz

Gigabyte GA-MA-770-UD3/*Athlon64 7750*/4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800/GTX 260 - läuft
Gigabyte GA-MA-770-UD3/*PhenomII 965*/4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800/GTX 260 - Absturz

Der Unterschied im früheren und aktuellen Absturzverhalten liegt darin das es dieses mal vergleichsweise selten vorkommt. Zusätzlich dreht der Grafikkartenlüfter bzw. die Steuerung neuerdings wie beschrieben ab und zu durch.

@afalfa
Ja mir gehts ähnlich, sowas hab ich auch noch nie erlebt. Ich baue seit fast 15 Jahren selbst Rechner zusammen und habe bisher noch jedes Problem in den Griff bekommen, aber hier ist echt so der Wurm drinn, unglaublich frustrierend.


----------



## afalfa (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo, ich hab noch mal den Ramm getauscht und verschiedene Einstellungen im Bios geändert aber es ist immer das gleiche Spiel, 5 bis 10 Minuten Spiel ich und dann absturz, komisch finde ich das ich Hoch aufgelöstes HD Material ( full HD 1080p ) schauen kann und das einwandfrei, werde nochmal das Netzteil wechseln und nächste Woche bekomme ich einen neuen CPU Kühler aber daran wird es wohl nicht liegen, mal sehen was wird.
Gruß


----------



## afalfa (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo, Netzteil wechsel hat auch nicht gebracht, kann es sein das auf dem 12 Volt Anschluß ein 8 Poliger strom Stecker drauf muß denn jetzt hab ich nur den 4 Poligen angeschlossen, es ist auch eine Schutzkappe auf den anderen 4 drauf, kann mir das zwar nicht vorstellen weil ich vorher alles auf Amd aufgebaut habe und da ist mir der Rechner auch abgestürzt, hab mir jetzt erst mal einen Adapter für diesen Anschluss gekauft,mal sehen ob das was bringt.
Gruß


----------



## afalfa (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo, wie kann es nur sein das ich einen Stress test nacheinander laufen lassen kann und auch Grafikkarten Benchmark laufen lasse ohne das irgendetwas passiert, nur sobald ich spiele stürzt alles ab irgendeiner einen Tip was ich noch machen könnte,
Gruß


----------



## Scypher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Heute Mittag und jetzt gerade ist wieder dieses Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte aufgetreten.

Mittags beim Zocken hat die Steuerung plötzlich wieder angefangen falsch herum zu funktionieren - umso wärmer die Karte wurde, umso langsamer lief der Lüfter. Kurios, aber bei 100% Geschwindigkeit lief er dann nur noch mit minimalsten Umdrehungen. 

Und jetzt grade ist etwa ähnliches passiert, allerdings kurz nach Rechnerstart, ohne irgendeine nennenswerte Belastung der Karte. GPU Temperatur war bei ca. 35°, plötzlich springt die Steuerung auf 0% und der Lüfter dreht sich demgegenüber mit höchster Drehzahl.

Hatt sowas schonmal jemand erlebt und hat ne Idee ob das an irgendetwas anderem außer der Grafikhardware an sich liegen könnte?


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*



Scypher schrieb:


> Und nochmal zusammenfassend:
> 
> Asus M3N78/Athlon64X2 4600+/2GB GeiL Ultra DDR2-800/*Onboardgrafik* - läuft
> Asus M3N78/Athlon64X2 4600+/2GB GeiL Ultra DDR2-800/*GTX 260* - Absturz
> ...



Mir fällt da auf, dass Abstürze immer dann auftreten, wenn eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte verwendet wird, was auf 2 Probleme schließen lässt.
1) Das Netzteil ist einfach nicht in der Lage die Spannungssspitzen die nunmal vorkommen wirklich abzudecken und schaltet sich deswegen ab (evtl hat es schon einen "Knacks" weg)
2) Deine Boards vertagen sich nicht mit der Grafikkarte, besser gesagt die interne Grafikeinheit pfuscht der GTX immer dazwischen.

Die 2te Variante ist aber relativ unwahrscheinlich und wenn dann als einzelfall zu bezeichnen.

Die Lüftersteuerung deiner Grafikkarte ist recht eigenartig, selbiges konnte ich bei meiner GTX 260 aber auch eine zeitlang beobachten. glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es im Rivatuner eine zusätzliche Einstellung zur Lüftersteuerung gab, welches diese "Invertierung" aufhebt - aber wo?... kA.
Ein falsch programmierte Lüftersteuerung könnte natürlich auch das Problem verursachen - hier würde ich Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller halten.


@afalfa

Du schreibst hier ständig von Netzteilwechsel und RAMwechsel... wie wäre es vielleicht mit mehr Informatioen zu den Komponenten die du gewechselt hast?
Denn wenn du zu einem Netzteil mit 4poligen ATX Stecker gewechselt hast, bedeutet das für mich nicht unbedingt, dass es eine neues/ leistungsfähiges NT war - denn jene verfügen idR alle über einen 8poligen ATX Stecker (auch wenn cih am fehlen des Steckers nicht die Fehlerquelle sehe)



> Hallo, wie kann es nur sein das ich einen Stress test nacheinander laufen lassen kann und auch Grafikkarten Benchmark laufen lasse ohne das irgendetwas passiert, nur sobald ich spiele stürzt alles ab irgendeiner einen Tip was ich noch machen könnte,



Nur weil Stresstests problemlos durchlaufen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das auch für alle Spiele der Fall ist - Stresstests dienen lediglich der groben Orientierung.
mfG


----------



## Scypher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Mir fällt da auf, dass Abstürze immer dann auftreten, wenn eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte verwendet wird, was auf 2 Probleme schließen lässt.
> 1) Das Netzteil ist einfach nicht in der Lage die Spannungssspitzen die nunmal vorkommen wirklich abzudecken und schaltet sich deswegen ab (evtl hat es schon einen "Knacks" weg)
> 2) Deine Boards vertagen sich nicht mit der Grafikkarte, besser gesagt die interne Grafikeinheit pfuscht der GTX immer dazwischen.
> 
> ...


Ich dachte eigentlich, dass es an der zusätzlichen Grafikkarte liegen könnte hätte ich mit der Konfiguration

Gigabyte GA-MA-770-UD3/*Athlon64  7750*/4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800/GTX 260 - läuft

ausgeschlossen. In diesem Zustand lief das System ca. 3 Monate Absturzfrei. Das Board hat auch keine integrierte Grafikeinheit, darauf hatte ich extra geachtet da ich auch schon von einer Inkompatibilität ausgegangen war. Erst als der PhenomII 965 dazu kam traten schlagartig die bekannten Abstürze wieder auf. Ich habe jetzt mal Probeweise den 7750 wieder eingebaut und sehe mir das ganze einige Tage an. Sollte sich das System von seiner stabilsten Seite zeigen werde ich mir wohl mal das Netzteil zur Brust nehmen.

Zur Grafikkarte: Ich habe das Gefühl da stimmt etwas ganz und garnicht.Vorhin wurde mir eine PCB Temperatur von über 100° angezeigt, woraufhin der Lüfter natürlich Vollgas gab. Nach einem schnellen Neustart (ca. 1min?) wurde die Temperatur mit unter 40° angezeigt. Ich weiß nicht ob sich das PCB so schnell abkühlen kann, falls nicht gehe ich von einem Defekt der internen Sensoren aus und werde die Karte wohl einschicken müssen.

Beide Fälle zusammen betrachtet wäre da allerdings immer noch das Gehäuse. Der PhenomII erzeugt einiges mehr an Abwärme, von der ein guter Teil nach oben, über den Kühlblock der Northbridge, zur Grafikkarte aufsteigt. Könnten womöglich auch die Spannungswandler der Grafikkarte durch diese weniger optimale Anordnung überhitzen?

Oder könnte dadurch vielleicht sogar die Northbridge zu heiß werden?


----------



## afalfa (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo,hab mal alle Komponenten aus dem Gehäuse  geholt, hab nur das nötigste angeschlossen Grafikkarte und Festplatte und nur einen Riegel Ramm und das einzige was neu ist das ich einen neuen Kühler drauf hab, und  es läuft ohne absturz, bin mal gespannt wenn ich alles wieder ins Gehäuse packe wie es dann ist,so wirklich erklären kann ich mir das auch nicht, ist auch egal, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft.
Gruß


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

@Scypher

Diese eine Kombination mit der GTX 260 und dem Board hab ich schon gesehen, aber du verwendest ja einen Dual Core (auch noch einen Athlon) gemeinsam mit der GTX -> die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme ist folglich geringer, als bei der gleichen Kombination mit einem Quadcore Phenom.

Ich tippe wirklich ganz stark auf's Netzteil, wenngleich auch eine Überhitzung der NB nicht gänzlich auszuschließen ist.

Die 100° PCB Temperaturen können bei einer GTX 260 schonmal auftreten (gerade im Spielebetrieb und unzureichendem Airflow).

Versuch doch bitte erstmal ein anderes Netzteil und danach schauen wir, was wir bzgl. der Grafikkarte (und evtl immer noch auftretenden Abstürzen) tun können

mfG


----------



## Scypher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Eieiei, möglicherweise habe ich das Problem gefunden....

Wollte heute eigentlich das alte Netzteil einbauen, habe jedoch erst mal mit älterer Hardware getestet ob sich die Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte darauf anders verhält. Jedenfalls beim zurückbauen ist mir wieder in Erinnerung gekommen, dass das Board auf dem alles laufen soll einen 8 Pin 12V Anschluss für die CPU hat, ein 4 Pin Stecker drinn steckt und der zweite daneben baumelt. Ich weiß nicht wie ich mir das zusammengereimt hatte, aber ich ging damals davon aus das der 8 Pin Anschluss nur aus Kompatibilitätsgründen für verschiedene Netzteile vorhanden ist, und der zweite 4 Pin Stecker an meinem Netzteil für Boards mit 2 CPUs vorgesehen ist(steht halt auch CPU2 drauf). Außerdem hat der CPU2 Stecker nur abgerundete Pins, der CPU1 abwechselnd abgerundet und viereckig (der Steckplatz hat immer rund und eckig nebeneinander). Wie auch immer, nun hab ich mich mal ganz genau informiert, und siehe da, das hat schon alles so seine Richtigkeit. Für hoch taktende Vierkerner gilt: CPU1 gehört an eine bestimmte Stelle, und daneben wird CPU2 gepackt.

Naja, nun bin ich mal gespannt ob das System dadurch die erhoffte Stabilität erhält.

Falls das soweit in Ordnung geht wäre da nur noch das lustige Problem mit der Grafikbelüftung. Da ich eh das Gefühl habe das die Lüfter im Idle deutlich lauter geworden sind als sie anfangs waren habe ich mal kurz rumgegooglet und herausgefunden, dass die Lüfter bei den Standard 40% mit ca. 920rpm drehen sollen - bei mir machen die das mit lockeren 2340rpm .

€: Die Lüftersteuerung hat gerade ohne jedes Zutun entschieden, es sei eine gute Idee mal auf 0% runter zu fahren. Dadurch nähert sie sich der erwarteten Idleleistung mit satten 1157rpm an. Keine Ahnung, das ist bescheuerter als all die Crashs in letzter Zeit ^^


----------



## afalfa (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo, ich hab die Komponenten wieder eingebaut und dann wieder das selbe Spiel wie immer, Bild und Ton hängen, wieder ausgebaut und es läuft, ist schon verrückt, hab mir vielleicht gedacht das es doch ein Temp Problem ist, ich hab das Gehäuse offen gelassen und zusätzliche Lüfter  angeschlossen und der Pc stürzt wieder ab, im ausgebauten zustand läuft es 1a, ich bin wirklich ratlos, die Komponenten sind alle OK, hab sie alle ( Ram, CPU, Festplatte, Grafikkarte, Netzteil ) in einem Test Rechner laufen lassen, da werde ich wohl noch etwas rumprobieren müssen.
Gruß


----------



## Scypher (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*



afalfa schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab die Komponenten wieder eingebaut und dann wieder das selbe Spiel wie immer, Bild und Ton hängen, wieder ausgebaut und es läuft, ist schon verrückt, hab mir vielleicht gedacht das es doch ein Temp Problem ist, ich hab das Gehäuse offen gelassen und zusätzliche Lüfter  angeschlossen und der Pc stürzt wieder ab, im ausgebauten zustand läuft es 1a, ich bin wirklich ratlos, die Komponenten sind alle OK, hab sie alle ( Ram, CPU, Festplatte, Grafikkarte, Netzteil ) in einem Test Rechner laufen lassen, da werde ich wohl noch etwas rumprobieren müssen.
> Gruß


Was für Komponenten außer dem Grundgerüst MoBo/CPU/RAM/GraKa baust du da denn noch aus bzw. wieder ein?

Hast du schonmal versucht jedes zusätzliche Teil einzeln einzubauen und damit den Rechner zu testen?


----------



## afalfa (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo, jetzt hab ich mir 2 mal 1 Gb 533 Mhz ddr2 Ramm Riegel von Geil gekauft, eingebaut und siehe da die Kiste läuft seid 3 stunden ohne absturz, ich denke das Board mochte den billigen 800 nicht, ich bin heilfroh wenn es endlich läuft.
Wenn es das gewesen ist werde ich hier nochmal berichten.
Gruß afalfa


----------



## Scypher (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Und wieder ein Absturz....ich habs satt. Die Grafikkarte nervt auch immer schlimmer mit der Lüftung rum, hat sich heute sogar einmal abgeschaltet. Ende aus, ich schick GraKa+Netzteil morgen nach Alternate. Mal sehen was draus wird.

Danke für die Hilfe bisher


----------



## afalfa (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo,bei mir auch wieder das gleiche, nach 7 stunden ist das Bild und der Ton hängen geblieben, hatte das Spiel nur gestartet und dann einfach mal angelassen ohne das ich gespielt habe, hab alles mindestens ein mal alles ausgetauscht und immer wieder das selbe, ich weis hier wirklich nicht mehr weiter und werde jetzt aufgeben.Ich werde jetzt erst mal Pc pause machen, denn sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert.
Gruß afalfa


----------



## afalfa (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hallo,ich hab es noch mal versucht, ich hab in meinem Rechner mal eine 7900GS eingebaut und hab den Rechner mal mehrere Stunden laufen lassen und alles ohne absturz, ich werde mir wohl oder übel dann mal eine neue kaufen,
Gruß afalfa


----------



## Balkanone (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Problem: Ton hängt, Bild freeze - nur Neustart*

Hy Leute hab das problem auch seit kurzem also mein System:

AMD 955 auf 3,6 OC
Kühler : Noctua 
Kingston 4gb ram 1600 DDr3
Grafikkarte Vorher: ATI 5850
Grafikkarte Jetzt: GTX 470
Main: Asus M4A79XTD EVO

Und ja seitdem ich die 470 eingebaut habe und Age of empires installiert habe und grad so ein update von dem spiel laufte begann es dann schon der ton zuerst und dann der neustart an was kann es den liegen am alten treiber weil den hab ich einfach so deinstalliert ich hab keine software dazu verwendet um in runterzulöschen neuer treiber ist auch schon oben. Kann mir da einer helfen , Tipp geben ???

Danke Balkanone


----------

